# Chittum wood



## nsfr1206 (Jun 6, 2011)

Any body know anything about this tree?


----------



## hewunch (Jun 6, 2011)

The burls are worth $$$$$


----------



## wizard (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out this link:
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=74&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## homemade (Feb 22, 2012)

I went to exoticblanks and did not find what I was looking for.  But this is what I have found so far.  It is extremely rare in that the wood was harvested during the civil war to make yellow dyes.  It grow in limestone and has to be chiseled out. Mainly grows in the Huntsville, AL area and no where else. It is related to the cashew tree and is also called the "smoketree".  As for its value, I have no information on that.  I will say this though, a friend told me that a pen made from this wood cost over a hundred dollars.  I have a branch of it and plan to cut it up to make 5' long pen blanks.   He is suppose to bring me some logs about 8" dia. or so.


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 22, 2012)

Chittum burl is an absolutely beautiful wood.  It's chatoyance and color is amazing.  I have seen chittum burl blanks be sold for as high as $45 per blank here on IAP.  If you are just looking for some pics, here is one I made a few years ago.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/le-emperor-dressed-chittum-54926/

Jason


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 22, 2012)

homemade said:


> I went to exoticblanks and did not find what I was looking for.  But this is what I have found so far.  It is extremely rare in that the wood was harvested during the civil war to make yellow dyes.  It grow in limestone and has to be chiseled out. Mainly grows in the Huntsville, AL area and no where else. It is related to the cashew tree and is also called the "smoketree".  As for its value, I have no information on that.  I will say this though, a friend told me that a pen made from this wood cost over a hundred dollars.  I have a branch of it and plan to cut it up to make 5' long pen blanks.   He is suppose to bring me some logs about 8" dia. or so.




We buy it whenever we can find it.  Which is NOT often.

Man, you must have a lot though if you are selling five FOOT pen blanks!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 22, 2012)

I live here around the limerock and thought maybe I could find some. I think that was why I posted this earlier. Been awhile.


----------



## Redstoneal (Mar 12, 2012)

The Landtrust of N Alabama just donated a bunch to the Army Woodchippers on the Arsenal in Huntsville..I made a pen yesterday, really pretty..but i didn't know it was so rare..it is unique though.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 12, 2012)

Smoketree isn't all that rare. The root burls that grow in limestone are much harder to come by though. 

The limbs will give you a nice yellow wood with ordinary grain for the most part. Don't expect a pen that demands big bucks any more so than a Osage Orange pen would.

The burls are expensive because they have to be either chiseled or dynamited out of the limestone. they have rays and eyes and all the other burl characteristics. Expensive, yes. I have a Chittum Burl Jr. Emperor that I'm asking $500 for, and I won't be dropping that price, its a gorgeous pen.


----------



## Darrell's chittum burl (Sep 24, 2019)

I have been collecting chittum burl for over forty years and sell pen blanks, knife blanks ,pistol grip wood ,game call material,  and other special select uses. Please let me know what you need and I will do my best to provide you with chittum burl.


----------



## Herb G (Sep 27, 2019)

I have relatives in the south that send me Chittum burl wood every now & then.
It is one of a kind wood, that's for sure.


----------

